# WebSphere aktualisiert Code auf Server nicht



## The_S (11. Nov 2005)

Hab allerweil Probleme mit meinem WebSphere Sutdio 5.1.2 . Je länger ich damit arbeite, desto mehr schritte müssen eingeleidet werden, damit sich der Server aktualisiert. Kann doch net sein. Verständlicherweiße will ich meinen Code auch zwischendurch mal testen, dazu Speichere ich alles und für das Servlet auf meinen Testserver aus. Zu beginn funktioniert das auch, aber dann muss ich später zusätzlich den Server neustarten, damit es aktualisiert wird, noch ein paar Versuche später dann das komplette Projekt neu erstellen. Irgendwann geht dann gar nichts mehr, bis ich den Computer neustarte.

1. kostet das jede menge zeit
2. kostet das nerven, weil de nie weißt, ob das jetzt aktualisiert ist oder net
3. kann das doch einfach net sein

Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Nov 2005)

Was für nen Server ? WebSphere Application Server?
Wie deployest du die Apps ? Als .EAR nehm ich mal an ?!

Ich hab noch net mit WebSphere Studio gearbeitet, aber mir WebSphere RAD und WebSphere AD schon, dort kann du im "Server-View" ganz einfach Rechtsklick auf den Server -> Deployed Projects -> Restart Project. 
Dann aktualisiert der Server (bei mir) alles schön und sauber.


----------



## The_S (11. Nov 2005)

Jo, Application Server und nochmals Jo, .EAR. Hab ich auch schon probiert, aber irgendwie scheint er je länger ich den Server laufen lasse immer weniger zu speichern. Mittlerweile entwickle ich eine richtige Abneigung gegen WebSphere . Werds mal komplett runterhauen und neu installieren (mir grauts jetzt schon wieder vor der ganzen konfiguration :x ). Aber erstmal ist Wochenende. Hab heut sowieso den ganzen Tag Schulung (und jetzt zum Glück Mittagspause ).


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Nov 2005)

Hast du den AppServer lokal laufen ?  Was hast du denn für nen Rechner ?
Ich hab an meinem AP 1.5 GB Ram, 3Ghz CPU und der AppServer + IBM RAD läuft nicht vernünftig....


----------



## The_S (11. Nov 2005)

Jo, lokal

1024 DDR

Pentium 4 2000 MHz HT Technologie.

Ist halt alles ein wenig langsamer, aber was will man als Azubi machen ?


----------

